# Recommend a tree for SW Montana



## jdeck (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello 
I am looking for a tree for my front yard. I believe we are zone 3 (Belgrade outside of Bozeman). I was leaning toward a Norwegian maple, but nursery said they don't do well here. They recommended a Canadian Chokecherry. I am not sold on the chokecherry they look a little sloppy to me. I would like something with nice form and color. Any ideas appreciated. 
Thanks 
JD


----------



## brnchbrkr (Jun 30, 2009)

*Others will help you, untill then*

Here is a little reading, cut and pasted.

Zone 3 Trees and Shrubs
Deciduous Trees
Acer ginnala Amur Maple
Acer glabrum Rocky Mountain Maple
Acer grandidentatum Bigtooth Maple
Acer negundo 'Sensation' Sensation Maple
Acer platanoides 'Schwedleri' Schwedler Norway Maple
Acer tataricum Tatarian Maple
Aesculus glabra Ohio Buckeye
Aesculus octandra Yellow Buckeye
Alnus tenuifolia Thinleaf Alder
Betula occidentalis Western River Birch
Celtis occidentalis Hackberry
Crataegus ambigua Russian Hawthorn
Crataegus crusgalli Cockspur Hawthorn
Crataegus crusgalli 'inermis' Thornless Cockspur Hawthorn
Crataegus mollis Downy Hawthorn
Crataegus x mordenensis 'Toba' Toba Hawthorn
Fraxinus pennsylvanica 'Patmore' Patmore Ash
Malus 'Coralcole' Coralburst Crabapple
Malus 'Dolgo' Dolgo Crabapple (Zone 2)
Malus 'Golden Raindrops' Golden Raindrops Crabapple
Malus 'Hopa' Hopa Crabapple (Zone 2)
Malus 'Radiant' Radiant Crabapple
Malus 'Red Splendor' Red Splendor Crabapple
Malus 'Royalty' Royalty Crabapple
Malus 'Snowdrift' Snowdrift Crabapple
Malus 'Thunderchild' Thunderchild Crabapple
Populus angustifolia Narrowleaf Cottonwood (Zone 2)
Populus x acuminata Lanceleaf Cottonwood
Populus deltoides 'Siouxland' Siouxland Cottonwood
Populus acu. x sargentii 'Highland' Highland Cottonwood
Populus tremula 'Erecta' Swedish Columnar Aspen (Zone 2)
Populus tremuloides Quaking Aspen (Zone 2)
Prunus americana American Plum (Zone 2)
Prunus maackii Amur Chokecherry (Zone 2)
Prunus nigra 'Princess Kay' Princess Kay Plum (Zone 2)
Prunus padus Mayday Tree
Prunus virginiana 'Canada Red' Canada Red Chokecherry (Zone2)
Ptelea trifoliata Wafer Ash
Quercus gambelli Gambel Oak
Quercus macrocarpa Bur Oak
Robinia pseudoacacia 'Purple Robe' Purple Robe Locust
Salix pentandra Laurel Leaf Willow
Sorbus aucuparia European Mountain Ash
Sorbus scopulina Native Mountain Ash (Zone2)
Tilia americana American Linden
Conifer Trees
Abies concolor White Fir
Juniperus scopulorum Rocky Mountain Juniper
Larix decidua European Larch (Zone 2)
Picea glauca 'Conica' Dwarf Alberta Spruce (Zone 2)
Picea pungens Colorado Spruce (Zone 2)
Picea pungens 'Fat Albert' Fat Albert Blue Spruce (Zone 2)
Picea pungens 'Hoopsii' Hoops Blue Spruce
Pinus aristata Bristlecone Pine (Zone 2)
Pinus flexilis Limber Pine (Zone 2)
Pinus ponderosa Ponderosa Pine
Pinus sylvestris Scotch Pine (Zone 2)
Pseudotsuga menziesii Douglas Fir
Deciduous Shrubs
Amelanchier alnifolia Saskatoon Serviceberry (Zone 2)
Amelanchier alnifolia 'Regent' Regent Serviceberry (Zone 2)
Aronia melanocarpa Black Chokeberry
Artemisia tridentata Tall Western Sage
Caragana arborescens Siberian Peashrub (Zone 2)
Caragana microphylla 'Tidy' Tidy Peashrub
Cercocarpus montanus True Leaf Mountain Mahogany (Zone 2)
Chrysothamnus nauseosus Rabbitbrush
Cornus alba 'Argenteo Marginata' Variegated Dogwood
Cornus alba 'Bailhalo' Ivory Halo Dogwood
Cornus sericea 'Flaviramea' Yellowtwig Dogwood
Cornus sericea Redtwig Dogwood
Corylus americana American Filbert
Cotoneaster ignavus Szechuan Fire Cotoneaster (Zone 2)
Cotoneaster lucidus Hedge Cotoneaster (Zone 2)
Diervilla lonicera Dwarf Bush Honeysuckle
Euonymus alata Burning Bush
Fallugia paradoxa Apache Plume
Forsythia x 'Northern Gold' Northern Gold Forsythia
Hippophea rhamnoides Sea Buckthorn
Hydrangea arborescens 'Annabelle' Annabelle Hydrangea
Hydrangea paniculata 'Grandiflora' PeeGee Hydrangea
Jamesia americana Waxflower
Ligustrum vulgare 'Cheyenne' Cheyenne Privet
Lonicera involucrata Twinberry Honeysuckle
Lonicera korolkowii 'Floribunda' Blue Velvet Honeysuckle
Lonicera tatarica 'Arnold Red' Arnold Red Honeysuckle
Philadelphus lewisii 'Cheyenne' Cheyenne Mockorange
Philadelphus microphyllus Littleleaf Mockorange
Physocarpus monogynus Mountain Ninebark
Physocarpus opulifolius 'Dart's Gold' Dart's Gold Ninebark (Zone 2)
Physocarpus opulifolius 'Monlo' Diablo Ninebark (Zone 2)
Physocarpus opulifolius 'Summer Wine' Summer Wine Ninebark (Zone 2)
Potentilla fruticosa (all varieties) Potentilla (Zone 2)
Prunus besseyi Western Sandcherry (Zone 2)
Prunus x cistena Cistena Plum
Prunus tenella Dwarf Russian Almond (Zone 2)
Prunus tomentosa Nanking Cherry (Zone 2)
Prunus triloba Double Flowering Plum (Zone 2)
Prunus virginiana Green Chokecherry (Zone 2)
Prunus virginiana 'Canada Red' Canada Red Chokecherry (Zone 2)
Rhamnus frangula Buckthorn
Rhus glabra Smooth Sumac (Zone 2)
Rhus glabra cismontana Rocky Mountain Sumac (Zone 2)
Rhus trilobata Three-leaf Sumac
Rhus typhina Staghorn Sumac
Ribes alpinum Alpine Currant (Zone 2)
Ribes aureum 'Gwen's Buffalo' Gwen's Buffalo Currant
Ribes cereum Wax Currant
Rosa x 'Adelaide Hoodless' Adelaide Hoodless Rose
Rosa x 'Cuthbert Grant' Cuthbert Grant Rose
Rosa x 'Hansa' Hansa Rose
Rosa x 'Hope For Humanity' Hope for Humanity Rose
Rosa x 'J.P. Connell' J.P. Connell Rose
Rosa x 'Morden Blush' Morden Blush Rose
Rosa x 'Morden Centennial' Morden Centennial Rose
Rosa x 'Morden Sunrise' Morden Sunrise Rose
Rosa x 'Prairie Joy' Prairie Joy Rose (Zone 2)
Rosa rubrifolia Redleaf Rose (Zone 2)
Rosa x 'The Fairy' The Fairy Rose
Rosa x 'William Baffin' William Baffin Rose
Rosa x 'Winnipeg Parks' Winnipeg Parks Rose
Rosa woodsii Woods Rose
Rubus deliciosus Thimbleberry
Sambucus canadensis 'Aurea' Golden Elderberry
Shepherdia argentea Silver Buffaloberry (Zone 2)
Sorbaria sorbifolia Ash Leaf Spirea (Zone 2)
Spirea x bumalda 'Froebeli' Froebel Spirea
Spirea nipponica var. tosaensis Cheyenne Snowmound Spirea
Spirea trilobata 'Fairy Queen' Fairy Queen Spirea
Symphoricarpos albus Snowberry
Syringa x hyacinthiflora (all varieties) Early Blooming Lilacs (Zone 2)
Syringa meyeri 'Palibin' Dwarf Korean Lilac
Syringa patula 'Miss Kim' Miss Kim Lilac
Syringa x prestoniae (all varieties) Late Blooming Lilacs (Zone 2)
Syringa vulgaris (all varieties) French Hybrid Lilacs
Viburnum lantana Wayfaring Tree Viburnum
Viburnum lentago Nannyberry Viburnum
Viburnum opulus 'Compactum' Compact European Cranberry Viburnum
Viburnum trilobum 'Compactum' Compact American Cranberry Viburnum
Conifer Shrubs
Juniperus chinensis (all varieties) Chinese Juniper
Juniperus communis (all varieties) Common Juniper
Juniperus horizontalis (all varieties) Creeping Juniper
Juniperus sabina (all varieties) Savin Juniper
Juniperus scopulorus (all varieties) Rocky Mountain Juniper
Picea pungens 'Glubosa' Globe Blue Spruce
Pinus densiflora umbraculifera Tanyosho Pine
Pinus mugo 'Pumilo' Dwarf Mugo Pine


----------



## S Mc (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome list there, Brnchbkr! There are many trees on the list that should do well in Belgrade. 

JD, I am in the Bitterroot Valley to your west. You do get much harsher weather than we do, so perhaps the Norway maple might not do well there. The Norway maple, _Acer platanoides_, is generally rated for a zone 4 to 7, so this is why your nurseries may be cautioning you away from them. However, the Schwedleri (on Brnchbkr's list) is more cold tolerant than some of the other cultivars and is a beautiful tree. Leaves out deep red with a burnt orange hue then turns a deep green during the summer.

A rather sure bet is the _Acer negundo_, 'Sensation'; however, a box elder is a box elder and they have their own set of problems. Can have a bit of an unkempt appearance, growth pattern that is free-spirited and can sucker. But they are tough as nails. If you do opt for one, ask the nusery if it is a male clone. The box elder bug is more attracted to the female tree.

On the Canadian chokecherry...yes they can look a bit unkempt, particularly if allowed to sucker unless you want the large shrub/multi-trunk look. However, the _Prunus padus_, 'Sharon' (or other cultivars), are closely related and sucker less. Make a lovely little round-crowned tree. Fragrant early blossoms, purple summer foliage with green tips. Quite attractive.

The _Prunus maackii_, Amur chokecherry or some call it the Maacki plum, is another small ornamental. Insignificant blooms and fruit that attract birds. The bark is stunningly beautiful...metalic bronze.

The _Celtis occidentalis,_ Hackberry, is a strong-looking tree, but again doesn't have a real quality appearance for a specimen in the front yard (IMHO). I like them and their bark is interesting. But I prefer them in a naturalized setting, kind of "one among many" rather than the focal point of your landscape.

The crabapples and hawthornes both have many, many cultivars that are beautiful and suitable. Be cautious there in requesting ones that are fire blight resistant. The crabapples tend to bloom earlier than the hawthornes so perhaps might get nailed more often by late frosts. 

Another beautiful, and later, blooming tree is the Japanese Tree Lilac, _Syringa reticulata_. Overlooked in my opinion.

For larger trees, the American linden or Basswood, _Tilia Americana_, is beautiful and hardy. A lovely, fragrant flower in the summer. Makes excellent honey.

And don't overlook the Bur Oak, _Quercus macrocarpa_. Probably its main draw back is the slower growth rate. But otherwise a beautiful, strong appearing tree with few problems (in our experience). 

You don't say how much room your have for this planting so perhaps a bit more information would be helpful in order to give more relevant feedback. Also, will this be in a grass area, a tree lawn, do you use herbicides in your turf management program? These will affect what trees are suitable.

Sylvia


----------



## Kate Butler (Jul 4, 2009)

I second the Japanese tree lilac (Syringa reticulata). It looks best grown as a multi-stem and maxes out at 35'. Easily shaped and has very late, fragrant bloom clusters. My 20 footer is peaking right now and I'm Zone 3A.


----------

